
Show HN: Balance your media diet with Read Across the Aisle - gnicholas
http://www.readacrosstheaisle.com?postlaunch
======
gnicholas
Back story: I'm the founder of BeeLine Reader, and we decided over the
holidays to launch a special version of our news reader that helps users track
the bias in their news reading habits.

We launched a Kickstarter campaign on a shoestring budget (homemade video, no
marketing) and amazingly got over-funded (120%). We launched our iOS app [1],
which is free, in late February. Would love to hear comments on what we're
doing!

1: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/read-across-the-
aisle/id1189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/read-across-the-
aisle/id1189851891?ls=1&mt=8)

